# Prüfung in Düren



## jonax (19. März 2009)

Also ich hätte ein paar Fragen zur Prüfung in Düren(NRW).

1.Wo findet sie statt ?

2.Wann (im Herbst) ?

3.Muss man dort Angeln zusammen legen ,wenn ja muss man die Knoten kennen (variiert ja von Ort zu Ort) oder muss man einfach nur alle zusammen legen ?

4.Haben sich die Prüfungsfragen(Theorie) seit 1999 geändert?


Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus:vik:


----------

